
Chloroquine is a Potent Inhibitor of SARS-Coronavirus Infection & Spread (2005) - Khelavaster
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/
======
eggy
Chloroquine's efficacy in treating COVID-19 was found not to be effective and
potentially harmful, right? But was it effective against SARS as the paper
suggests?

~~~
anarchop
[https://www.henryford.com/news/2020/07/hydro-treatment-
study](https://www.henryford.com/news/2020/07/hydro-treatment-study)

DETROIT – Treatment with hydroxychloroquine cut the death rate significantly
in sick patients hospitalized with COVID-19 – and without heart-related side-
effects, according to a new study published by Henry Ford Health System.

In a large-scale retrospective analysis of 2,541 patients hospitalized between
March 10 and May 2, 2020 across the system’s six hospitals, the study found
13% of those treated with hydroxychloroquine alone died compared to 26.4% not
treated with hydroxychloroquine. None of the patients had documented serious
heart abnormalities; however, patients were monitored for a heart condition
routinely pointed to as a reason to avoid the drug as a treatment for
COVID-19.

The study was published today in the International Journal of Infectious
Diseases, the peer-reviewed, open-access online publication of the
International Society of Infectious Diseases (ISID.org).

~~~
perl4ever
Neither your comment nor the summary at the link (I didn't read the actual
paper) say anything about whether they adjusted the statistics for plausibly
relevant differences in the two populations.

It says the results "require further confirmation in prospective, randomized
controlled trials", but surely what we all want to know is whether the non-
random assignment of patients to the with/without groups was compensated for
at all?

